# Anyone have a 'safe food list'?



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

hey guys, does anyone have a safe food list or know of a list on here?for me, rice has always been perfectly safe.


----------



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

low fat foods are great for me, too


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Unfortunately it can really vary.Rice is low in resistant starch, and resistant starch can make some people gassy, so avoiding that can help some people. Fat also stimulates the gut more than a low fat meal will so fat is a common problem.However, like I said it really varies from person to person how much of what they tolerate and so no food is universally safe. Some people are so starch sensitive they can't even tolerate rice.


----------



## ziggy7 (Oct 24, 2009)

heres my safe food list scroll down at the link till you see it http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?/topic/128769-feeling-alone/when i was sick with IBS-D in the past i know i could not find out what my safe foods were because everything i ate caused atleast some discomfort untill my stomach repaired itself.there is also tricks that can mislead you into thinking a food is bad when it's actually safe. for example for me in the past i could not eat a single bite of broccoli or fatty meat with out geting horrible gas all day long.then after i stoped eating carbohydrates (spagetti,bread,candy) i could eat giant bowl fulls of broccoli and fatty meat with absolutely zero problems.


----------



## Yarm (Sep 18, 2010)

I went to a dietician to find out what was bothering me. It was complicated figuring it out. I can eat lots of green vegetables (most vegetables except onions and cabbage). Starch is fine as long as it is high fibre because I am IBS- A. I find that fat is the biggest problem I have. I also avoid citrus due to acid reflux.My list of safe foods:Most cooked vegetablesWhole grain breads, couscous, potatoes, quinoaWhite meat (red meat not too often)Fruits (except citrus).Stay low fat... that is a good rule of thumb to start out with.


----------



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

bump


----------

